# '91 Gmc 1500



## cathyll (Dec 26, 2003)

Hello-I'm new here & posting this for my son. He has a '91 GMC 1500 extended cab (automatic). What size, type, and brand of plow should he get for his 300' gravel driveway? Right now he's dealing w/a car dealership that sounds like it's "gerry rigging" something...to the tune of $3000.


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

for 3K they better be putting on a brand new plow otherwise hes getting screwed bigtime... i'd probaly put a 7.5' plow on that and i would go with Boss, fisher, western, or snowway... being that hes doing mainly gravel driveway it might be wise of him to invest in a urithane edge for the plow although the drive can be done with a regular steel edge the u-edge will keep him from peeling up as much gravel if he decides to not go with the u-edge he will need to make sure his plow shoes are adjusted right or with the steel he'll plow up the gravel...


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Tell him to check the Press Herald (online or print) or Uncle Henry's (online or print). There are several plows in there now that would fit his truck -- and for a lot less money.

I would also recommend a 7 1/2' plow. Specifically, I would recommend a Fisher. They're plentiful around here (in Maine), and there are lots of very good dealers, repair shops for Fishers.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Look into a Fisher Homesteader if he's only doing his own driveway. But go with a reputable dealer. Contact me privately if you want for recommendations or other assistance.


----------

